# Calcifications in thyroid nodules identified on preoperative computed tomography: Pat



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Calcifications in thyroid nodules identified on preoperative computed tomography: Patterns and clinical significance

http://www.surgjournal.com/article/PIIS0039606011003837/abstract?rss=yes


----------

